# THE OFFICIAL contractor talk systainer/sortainer set-up thread



## tjbnwi

Californiadecks said:


> I think if I had to roll up everyday I'd have all those portable carts and containers as well. I use a boatload of tools building decks but the difference is I'm in secure backyards. At the end of the day I just drop my bags and unplug the cords. I rarely even worry about weather. I could be on one deck for three weeks without putting one tool away or rolling up any cords until the end of the job.


I'd still put everything away every night. I do primarily interior work where my tools are secure in a home. If I'm building out a basement and the tools will not be a bother to anyone I still put them all away and clean up every night. I find it makes the next mornings start better.

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> Nice. As soon as I decide to buy a trailer you decide to buy a transit. :laughing: I assume you're selling the trailer? and truck?
> 
> 
> 
> I got pricing on transits a few months ago but didn't want to part with my 4x4 and couldn't justify that much money in wrapped up in two different vehicles....so I decided to give a trailer a try.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to see what you come up with for your storage solutions. :thumbup:



My work situation is a little bit different currently so I'm adapting to make life easier. I decided against the dump trailer as there's no way I could ever make it pay for its self. Keeping the trailer as a material storage handling trailer and the van will be main vehicle. 

The 4x4 is a big deal beaker for me too but I'm keeping my truck so snow days are not an issue. 

If I can talk the wife into letting me have another new vehicle then I will definitely post updates.


----------



## overanalyze

I gotta get me one of those sugar mammas like you have BC.


----------



## Robinson1

Californiadecks said:


> I think if I had to roll up everyday I'd have all those portable carts and containers as well. I use a boatload of tools building decks but the difference is I'm in secure backyards. At the end of the day I just drop my bags and unplug the cords. I rarely even worry about weather. I could be on one deck for three weeks without putting one tool away or rolling up any cords until the end of the job.


You have it made.

Here with few exceptions everything goes back in the truck or trailer. Some days I kill an hour unloading and setting up and then another hour tearing back down. Otherwise there is a really good chance it won't be there in the morning.


----------



## Calidecks

tjbnwi said:


> I'd still put everything away every night. I do primarily interior work where my tools are secure in a home. If I'm building out a basement and the tools will not be a bother to anyone I still put them all away and clean up every night. I find it makes the next mornings start better.
> 
> Tom


Don't get me wrong I leave and my guys at night and they tidy up, but don't roll up. I can't stand a messy jobsite.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

overanalyze said:


> I gotta get me one of those sugar mammas like you have BC.



I already spent all her money. Have to use my own now.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> My work situation is a little bit different currently so I'm adapting to make life easier..


I read you alluding to this somewhere else. What ya got shakin? Changing business directions?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> I read you alluding to this somewhere else. What ya got shakin? Changing business directions?



Not really changing direction. Still doing my normal stuff but been handed a bunch of work I wouldn't normally bid on but this guy heard about my work and had to have me as a sub. Not sure of direction it's going yet so I'm keeping the trailer but the van is a much better setup for me under his style of work and I may end up as a long term commitment.


----------



## Spencer

BCConstruction said:


> Not really changing direction. Still doing my normal stuff but been handed a bunch of work I wouldn't normally bid on but this guy heard about my work and had to have me as a sub. Not sure of direction it's going yet so I'm keeping the trailer but the van is a much better setup for me under his style of work and I may end up as a long term commitment.



Being sub definitely can have benefits of its the right gig. It's been great for me this summer. 3-4 months of work getting my top hourly rate. Just show up, work, go home, do it again. It's been nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

Spencer said:


> Being sub definitely can have benefits of its the right gig. It's been great for me this summer. 3-4 months of work getting my top hourly rate. Just show up, work, go home, do it again. It's been nice.



Yeah your not wrong and the stress is far less and I currently have a back log of my own jobs of customers who have no issue holding out for me. It's all very high end work too which is hard to get into in this part of town im working in.


----------



## hemdale

mgb said:


> Here's a couple more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jigsaw/Router/Multimaster blades/bits go in the attic lid.



Hi mgb, is it the Omer 12.40 or 12.50 ?

I'm suspecting it would be the 12.50 though... :thumbsup:

Many thanks


----------



## mgb

12.50


----------



## Calidecks

Notice how the edges curl on the black inserts from the sun?


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Californiadecks said:


> Notice how the edges curl on the black inserts from the sun?


the issue your having should be post on the fog. they would be more empathetic on this of this nature.


----------



## Inner10

CITY DECKS INC said:


> the issue your having should be post on the fog. they would be more empathetic on this of this nature.


FOG is exclusively a circle jerk for hobbyists.


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> FOG is exclusively a circle jerk for hobbyists.


The hobby isn't building anything either, that's a side kick, Their tools are the hobby!


----------



## Calidecks

Ok I just posted over there on FOG. :laughing:


----------



## SectorSecurity

Californiadecks said:


> Notice how the edges curl on the black inserts from the sun?


What those two bins set you back?


----------



## Calidecks

SectorSecurity said:


> What those two bins set you back?


I think a couple hundred for the 2

14 ea. for the top handles


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

SectorSecurity said:


> What those two bins set you back?



They are currently $83 per Sys box


----------

